# Königstuhl und weißer Stein



## Andreas (16. Januar 2002)

Also, ich hab mir fuer 2002 fest vorgenommen im Südodenwald auch mal zu biken.

Im aktuellen Bike-Mag sind die Touren Königstuhl und weißer Stein beschrieben. Was sagen die Experten aus der Gegend dazu? Kann man die Tour so nachfahren?

Im Sommer könnte man auch mal einen IBC Biketreff in Heidelberg organisieren.


----------



## maxxino (17. Januar 2002)

... mit dem IBC-Biketreff ! Da bin ich auch dabei !
Man könnte dann von Heidelberg über Hirschhorn nach Eberbach biken (evtl. hoch zum Katzenbuckel). Gefahren wird natürlich immer auf Waldwegen (auch Singletrails).

Tolle Trails gibt es übrigens auch im Südostodenwald (Region Mosbach, Neckarzimmern) - das gehört noch zu meinem Heimatrevier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black rider (18. Januar 2002)

ihr habt das riesen glück eine tour auf den weisen stein machen zu wollen ( zufällig wohne ich in der nähe und des ist sozusagen mein haustrail). wie ihr hochkommt ist egal aber bergrunter müsst ihr die absolute geilen downhilltrails in richtung dossenheim-schriesheim runterfahren. da hat ein downhillverein gewühtet (schanzen und doubles). wenn man was schneller fährt sollte man aber biketechnisch gut sein (man kann natürlich auch langsam fahren). ansonsten ist des echt eine reise wert. viel spaß dabei.


----------



## MTRider (19. Januar 2002)

Die Tour kann man fahren, sollte es aber moeglichst nicht an einem schoenen
Sommerwochenende.
Denn dann hat diese Strecke(besonders aber
das Stueck bis hoch zum Weisser Stein) etwas ameisenpfadartiges an sich.
d.h.
Massenhaft Radler und Wanderer.Bei so einem
Gedraenge macht es dann keinen rechten
Spass mehr.

Als Abhilfe empfehle ich:
Entweder die Tour unter der Woche zu fahren
oder auf Nebenstrecken ausweichen.Wenn Ortskundige
mitfahren, ist letzteres kein Problem.


----------



## der unfassbare (1. Februar 2002)

hi

also hier sind ja einige beiträge dem böse abrauchenden server anheimgefallen. daß mir das jetzt aber niemand zum anlass nimmt, den praktisch schon beschlossenen ibc-bike-treff wieder einzustampfen, man muß doch auch mal die schöne heimat vorzeigen dürfen - und der elmar hatte sich doch schon auf die tour-organisation gefreut (petz). 
und wie schon vor dem server-gau gesagt: es gibt hier auch feine singletrails (nicht nur forstweglastige runden wie z.B. die königstuhl-runde in der bike)

also dranbleiben!!


----------



## Mortimer (10. Juni 2002)

hallo "BLACK´y"
Fahre meistens WS>Thingstätte WS>Schriesheim. Von den Trails nach Dossenheim und Schriesheim hab ich schon viel gehört aber selber nicht gefunden. Gehen die bis ins Tal? Könntest Du mir vielleicht 1-2 Trailwege beschreiben? -und v.a. wo sie anfangen?? Kenne mich mit den Ortsbezeichnungen gut aus. Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir auch mal zusammen fahren könnten, fahre selber 98% Downhill - wozu fährt man denn sonst bergauf 

    - mfg Christoph -


----------



## black rider (11. Juni 2002)

an mortimer:
schreib dir die trailbeschreibung in den nächsten tagen in diesen thread.
jenachdem welche trails man zum schluss fährt führen die entweder zur schauenburg oder strahlenburg, aber wenn du einen insidertipp haben willst und technisch einiges drauf hast dann fahr eichelberg(liegt zwischen altenbach, ursenbach und stinklingen), dort gibt es einen engen, verwinkelten und sausteilen trail (gefälle bis zu 40%; kein witz)der trail ist aber etwas schwer zu finden.

black rider


----------

